# New 75 Gallon Tank !



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Well, it's been almost a month since I last appeared, but here is my new tank









From the start:



















The Filter




























To put in perspective, I'm 6,3










Gravel, 10$ for 2 bags, RONA ( River Stone Rock)



















Looks pretty










Final Result !










-----------------------------------------

Now what are my options for the 75 Gallon, I'd like to get a piranha for life, Possibly start of with 6 baby reds and cut down to 3 by adult size, or maybe a single species in the tank,

Which breed would be best for life in the tank, maybe an elong or egminai however you spell it. I seen a Peruvian eggi at my LFS.

What are your recommendations

Thanks for everything !


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Any serra but large rhoms will be fine for life. I would upgrade a rhom (or manny if you could get it that size) by 12" or sooner. This would take a long time though if you got them smaller. Nice tank
Eigemanni or elongatus would both work. 4 adult pygos could too


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

nice tank mate







i would get a rhom


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I would get a Elong as they rule!!
Nice tank and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

a 6-8" rhom would be good in there for like 4-5 years...i would go with a rhom


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

5 reds would be good for life but I would put a Rhom in there it will be years before you need another tank jmo...............


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

tahts a very nice background print.
never seen it b4.
If you dun mind me asking whered u pick that up.


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

They sell them at the Mississauga Big Al's, it was like 13$


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Sweet tank, I would do 3-4 adult Redbellys or a Manny.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

looks good!!!!! ...elong or rhom for sure. both are sweet


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

There is a sweet diamond rhom thats abot 6-7in at Aquatic Kingdom on Dundas next to Diamonds for $100. If I had the room I would def pick it up.

There are 2 diamonds there, the other is 10-11in

Dragon Aquarium also has a nice selection of p's and they are right next door to als in mississauga in the china mall.
Def worth checking out

They have an Elong there but it has gill curl.
Also a Manny, Piraya, Reds and compressuss


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Feefa said:


> There is a sweet diamond rhom thats abot 6-7in at Aquatic Kingdom on Dundas next to Diamonds for $100. If I had the room I would def pick it up.
> 
> There are 2 diamonds there, the other is 10-11in
> 
> ...


Yeah I seen that Dimond for $100, I went today to pick up 12 Feeders to cycle the tank.

Still deciding between the Elong, Rhom or the shoal of reds.... I got a month or so lol

There were 2 Elongs in Dragon, which one had the gill curl ? The black mask one or the other regular one ?

If I'm gonna go with the Diamond, it would be at dragon, they sell them at like 1-2 Inches for some 79.99


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Tdot_Jack said:


> There is a sweet diamond rhom thats abot 6-7in at Aquatic Kingdom on Dundas next to Diamonds for $100. If I had the room I would def pick it up.
> 
> There are 2 diamonds there, the other is 10-11in
> 
> ...


Yeah I seen that Dimond for $100, I went today to pick up 12 Feeders to cycle the tank.

Still deciding between the Elong, Rhom or the shoal of reds.... I got a month or so lol

There were 2 Elongs in Dragon, which one had the gill curl ? The black mask one or the other regular one ?

If I'm gonna go with the Diamond, it would be at dragon, they sell them at like 1-2 Inches for some 79.99
[/quote]

Check the classifieds on here, Trigga might still be selling his...youll get a better deal and his rhom is nice; Bolivian I think


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

congrats on the new set up, seen triggas Bolivian rhom in person,it's awesome


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

well done. you got yourself a nice setup there


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

I personally prefer a shoal!!! More to look at!!!!


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

Put in 12 Large feeders last night to being the process of cycling.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice setup









I would personally add a Serra - but everybody is different!


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

It all depends on what you like to look at. If you like a feeding frenzy I would go for caribes. Elongatus are exciting to look at too and i think he'll be good in there for life. As for rhoms,you'll have to upgrade eventually as they get bigger than other Ps but that takes a long time.


----------

